
Vegetables in NYC gardens are ‘toxic’ - mcenedella
http://nypost.com/2014/11/16/toxic-veggies-found-in-nycs-community-gardens/
======
SixSigma
> A 55-year-old shopper said she leaves it up to the jolly green giant in the
> sky.

> “I buy from the community garden,” she said. “I pray before I eat it that
> anything in there won’t kill me.”

These people vote

~~~
NANDXORNOR
'best he in the glass house not cast stones'

~~~
SixSigma
I'm short sighted, I am not welcome in church

(Leviticus 21:18-21)

------
whistlerbrk
Any, any, permaculture meetup in NY will tell you _emphatically_ not to use
the soil in the ground and to build raised beds which is what all sensible
gardeners (not farmer) do. Community Gardens get extremely highly quality soil
from our composting problems.

There are a few bad actors here, and the NY Post is blowing it out of
proportion and creating a scare.

------
dkopi
Not surprising. Urban gardens are awesome for making a city feel like home,
and providing a relaxing escape from stressful city life.

But eating vegetables grown in NYC soil, breathing NYC air? Lets keep the food
producing to farming lands outside of dense cities.

